# Baby western diamondback rattle snakes for sale



## Leeroys Lizard Lounge

Hiya we have 5 albino Baby western diamondback rattle snakes for sale all feeding and shedding well £150 each


----------



## slippery42

Leeroys Lizard Lounge said:


> Hiya we have 5 Baby western diamondback rattle snakes for sale all feeding and shedding well £150 each


Sorry but you will never sell them at that price. They are perhaps one of the cheapest to pick up in the market


----------



## VespulaVulgaris

Leeroys Lizard Lounge said:


> Hiya we have 5 Baby western diamondback rattle snakes for sale all feeding and shedding well £150 each


£150 :gasp:


----------



## Leeroys Lizard Lounge

*Albino westerns*

Sorry guys ha ha I missed the little fact that there albino westerns not normal, it would help if I put that in :bash:


----------



## oscar96

Leeroys Lizard Lounge said:


> Sorry guys ha ha I missed the little fact that there albino westerns not normal, it would help if I put that in :bash:


£150 for albinos is way too over priced last year my boss was selling them for £45 and ended up giving them away at Houton just to get rid of them.


----------



## Al Hyde

Yup... I gave away two albino WDB's last year after advertising them over and over for £30 each . In the end I just gave them away 

Cheers,
Al


----------



## slippery42

Al Hyde said:


> Yup... I gave away two albino WDB's last year after advertising them over and over for £30 each . In the end I just gave them away
> 
> Cheers,
> Al


Others have just killed them! Think the OP had delusions of value


----------



## snappingchap

ink £30 is an average price for an albino wdb baby, normals usually dont go at all, i know of someone who froze 30 ish because they just wouldnt sell. nice snakes but too easy to breed, hence no value to them.shame really but hey, £150????????????????is that surely not the price for all 5? hope andys didnt cost him £150...........................:whistling2:


----------



## mikeyb

considering the amount of bloody adders cornwall has i think its rediculous the dwa price down here with the amount of open space and the actual chance of someoen coming into contact with someone coming into contact with something if it got out as id love to have a little pit of rattlers in an outhouse


----------



## VespulaVulgaris

mikeyb said:


> considering the amount of bloody adders cornwall has i think its rediculous the dwa price down here with the amount of open space and the actual chance of someoen coming into contact with someone coming into contact with something if it got out as id love to have a little pit of rattlers in an outhouse


Yep, but most hospitals in Cornwall will have Antivenom for V. berus. They won't be equipped to deal with bites from Crotalus sp. Or any other venomous snake for that matter.


----------



## chrisovpem

Leeroys Lizard Lounge said:


> Hiya we have 5 albino Baby western diamondback rattle snakes for sale all feeding and shedding well £150 each


would you sell them without a DWA?


----------



## Razorscale

chrisovpem said:


> would you sell them without a DWA?


Post of the week :no1:


----------



## TeamCockroach

chrisovpem said:


> would you sell them without a DWA?


This made my day:lol2:


----------



## scotty667

chrisovpem said:


> would you sell them without a DWA?


HAHA are honestly serious you said your only 15 and your were worried the other day you might of killed your corn snake by stretching it and you didn't even phone a vet and in the end it was shedding.

I don't think i would ever go near a venoumous snake i proberly wouldn't go near a hognose and i have been keeping snake's for almost 3year's (not long to other people) the only DWA i would go near would be croc's if i had someone experienced with me or i obtained a licence and got training.

You should think if you are truley 15 would your parent/guardian (you wouldn't even be sold one without DWA) let you keep something that can kill you or why would you honestly won't something that could kill you without even keeping snake's for atleast over 10 year's maybe 20.

If you think it would make you look *COOL THINK AGAIN*!!!!.


----------



## sean_mac

chrisovpem said:


> would you sell them without a DWA?


Lmao this guy is a comedian hes popping up evrywhere on here telling jokes


----------



## damien1010

chrisovpem said:


> would you sell them without a DWA?




if you do decide to sell to non DWAL holders, i would like 2 for my young boy, be his 1st snake and i heard they are ideal beginners snakes....


----------



## scotty667

Plus to the person who said about they want one without DWA licence what happen's if you were to obtain a snake the was venomous and you got bit who would that come back to the person who sold you the snake.

I would say just wait untill your old enough to get the licence then get some training before you fully commit to getting one.


----------



## SilverSky

chrisovpem said:


> would you sell them without a DWA?


 
oh..... dear.....


----------



## mikeyb

chrisovpem said:


> would you sell them without a DWA?


 BELL .................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... END that is all :whistling2::bash:


----------



## bloodpython22

Al Hyde said:


> Yup... I gave away two albino WDB's last year after advertising them over and over for £30 each . In the end I just gave them away
> 
> Cheers,
> Al


I offerd the op some for 15 each and he said no only if I dropped the price so the mark up must be huge yet again check out the prices on his site


----------



## nsn89

To be fair it is a shop, and they all sell stuff for far more than what they are worth (usually) lol.

Shop near me, sold a T. Albolabris. For £195!!! Nuts.


----------

